# How often can you wash your Maltese



## Kyle's Mother (Feb 24, 2015)

I know their are several members that groom their own fur babies and was hoping to get some information regarding bathing. I wanted to know how often can I bath Kylie without over doing it and affecting her skin or coat. I love cuddling and kissing all over her after a good bath so I found myself bathing her often. A pet traininer told me she only needed to be bathed once a month or I would dry her skin out but I couldn't imagine only bathing my baby once a month that doesnt sound sanitary to me at all.  Can some of you experienced groomers give me some advice on this matter.

Thanks


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I bathe mine once a week. Use a good shampoo and conditioner. Washing them once a week helps to keep them from matting and tangles .I wash their faces every morning and a good brush and comb.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

For us it's typically once a week, sometimes every two weeks instead, sometimes more than once a week if they happen to get into something particularly dirty. I use Pure Paws Shampoo. Hedy introduced us to it  love love love it! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I give my girls baths once a week, I have gone two weeks after my surgery.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I bathe my furchild at least once a week. I, too, love to smell and cuddle them right after her bath. She is so soft and snugly wrapped up in her little blanket. Mommie and baby time!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Best I find once a week, I get lazy sometimes and it gets to two. No skin problems at all. If you leave over a week you will find they mat more.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Same here, once a week or every 10 days, depending on how dirty they get. Keeps the hair mat free and they are always snuggle ready


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Every weekend, usually on Sunday.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Seven to Ten days.


----------



## Kyle's Mother (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks so much for the responses from all that replied.

Have anyone found that twice a week was safe and not too harsh on their skin and coats. Right now Kylie goes potty on the pee pad and some times I come home from work to find that she's been wrestling with soiled pad which makes me want to bath her immediately. My other issue is she tramples through her urine after she goes sometimes. Only recently I got her to stop lounging on her pee pads instead of her bed or blanket. During the day I keep her in a baby pack and play so she can have access to her comfortable bed, food, water and her pee pad so she can relieve herself whenever she needs to. Since the space is limited its hard for her to avoid trampling through her urine.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kyle's Mother said:


> Thanks so much for the responses from all that replied.
> 
> Have anyone found that twice a week was safe and not too harsh on their skin and coats. Right now Kylie goes potty on the pee pad and some times I come home from work to find that she's been wrestling with soiled pad which makes me want to bath her immediately. My other issue is she tramples through her urine after she goes sometimes. Only recently I got her to stop lounging on her pee pads instead of her bed or blanket. During the day I keep her in a baby pack and play so she can have access to her comfortable bed, food, water and her pee pad so she can relieve herself whenever she needs to. Since the space is limited its hard for her to avoid trampling through her urine.


You can get a Waterless shampoo for the feet or just the areas where she gets dirty. You won't have to give her a full bath .


----------



## Kyle's Mother (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks Deborah, I've been using her regular shampoo to clean just her face, paws and bottom on the days I don't bath her. I think the waterless shampoo is a good idea and it will prevent me from wasting so much shampoo.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Spot clean between baths, but I would not bathe more than once a week.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

I washed Mindi every week for years, every Sunday. Then it went down to two weeks... Now it has went down to once a month. Of course I wash them more if they get dirty or start looking greasy. They smell clean and like shampoo for about 2 weeks. I do bath, hair cuts, nail trimming all on the same day. I don't have to wash faces either. Mine don't get dirty faces or tear stains. I feed dry food, maybe that's why their faces stay clean?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kyle's Mother said:


> Thanks Deborah, I've been using her regular shampoo to clean just her face, paws and bottom on the days I don't bath her. I think the waterless shampoo is a good idea and it will prevent me from wasting so much shampoo.


A lot of us here use Bio Groom waterless shampoo. It does a good job.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I wash once a week but very tempted to wash my little one every four days.
That said, I use Bubbles and Beads shampoo. It's really great about loosening any dirt particles and grime they pick up. My girls are always romping in dirt, snow and mud.
I've tried many waterless shampoos and my favorite is the Paul Mitchell waterless foam. It's very gentle.
Here's a link that you might find helpful.
How often should I wash my dog? | Ruff Ideas


----------



## Kyle's Mother (Feb 24, 2015)

Joanne thanks that link was so helpful. Camille you are so lucky not to have the tear stain issue. It seems tear stains is one of the biggest issues for pet owners of white fluffs. What pet food do you use?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I wash Tyler every other week. Every time we go out, I come back and clean his feet. Every day, I brush and use a daily conditioning spray and clean his eyes.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Kyle's Mother said:


> Thanks so much for the responses from all that replied.
> 
> Have anyone found that twice a week was safe and not too harsh on their skin and coats. Right now Kylie goes potty on the pee pad and some times I come home from work to find that she's been wrestling with soiled pad which makes me want to bath her immediately. My other issue is she tramples through her urine after she goes sometimes. Only recently I got her to stop lounging on her pee pads instead of her bed or blanket. During the day I keep her in a baby pack and play so she can have access to her comfortable bed, food, water and her pee pad so she can relieve herself whenever she needs to. Since the space is limited its hard for her to avoid trampling through her urine.


Kimberly, if you put the pad in a holder they can't play with them. Amazon has a great one (I tried to attach link but alas not within my skill level!). Also, the better quality pad the more fluid is absorbed and locked it. When I tried the cheaper pads and Polly would get her feet wet before it absorbed. How oldis Kylie?


----------



## Kyle's Mother (Feb 24, 2015)

Marcia Ive actually been looking for a try, I found one at Petsmart but it wasnt the right color and planned to check Amazon so thanks for the information. Kylie is 12 weeks old and 3 days now.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Izzy gets washed once a week at her daycare, but I also will wash her on the weekends if needed. So especially during the summer she gets bathed on Thursdays and Sunday or Monday depending on how dirty she gets. Its hasn't made her skin dry or itchy.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I also bathe weekly, sometimes a couple days longer or shorter depending on what's going on and how naughty she's been getting into things outside, lol!


----------



## Kyle's Mother (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks Christy and Lydia that was very helpful. I know most of my desire to bath her often is for my own comfort level but I don't want to do anything that would harm her. Its good to know I maybe able to push it less than every 7 days and not cause her any discomfort if I need to.


----------



## Karmie143 (Dec 2, 2020)

Kyle's Mother said:


> Thanks so much for the responses from all that replied.
> 
> Have anyone found that twice a week was safe and not too harsh on their skin and coats. Right now Kylie goes potty on the pee pad and some times I come home from work to find that she's been wrestling with soiled pad which makes me want to bath her immediately. My other issue is she tramples through her urine after she goes sometimes. Only recently I got her to stop lounging on her pee pads instead of her bed or blanket. During the day I keep her in a baby pack and play so she can have access to her comfortable bed, food, water and her pee pad so she can relieve herself whenever she needs to. Since the space is limited its hard for her to avoid trampling through her urine.


I’m with you in this one. I have the same problem and question. It’s not a problem I just want him to be clean. He walks through his pee so I wash him and blow dry him a little. Then he pees again and walks through it. I do wipe his cute little fat paws and his penis and underbelly but he screams!! I love these little cute dogs. There skin seems to be ok with gentle baths. How much does your dog weigh?


----------

